# Wallets



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 10, 2021)

After I blew out a couple discs, I started actively focusing on wallet content reduction. I'm an old dude but in the modern age I find I need to carry damn little every day. I pared down my stuff to be pretty thin and it helped a lot but as time went on I found myself putting my bifold wallet in my front pocket. And as minimal as I'd gotten, the vessel itself still had bulk. Literally, over months as I contemplated changes, I researched a ton of stuff. Turns out, there's a lot of awesome wallets out there these days!

I ended up ordering an Open Seas Leather (formerly Das Offene Meer) Hot Rack minimalist wallet. No, no pics as it'll be a few weeks before Michael makes it.

So I focused on minimalist and surely not everyone does but if you've ventured into wallets beyond the department store racks, I'd love to see and hear about them. This could get addicting for me...


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 10, 2021)

I reduced my wallet content a while back. I had to many cards and too many bills. My wallet was way too thick and heavy. I bought a nylon wallet at Walmart maybe $6. It is very light and water proof. I carry 1 credit card, 1 debit card, driver licensed, and my medical cards. I try to limit my bills so I carry a $100 bill and a few smaller bills.


----------



## Delat (Sep 11, 2021)

Definitely interested in this thread. I have a 30 year old traditional leather bifold and looking to downsize.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 11, 2021)

Delat said:


> Definitely interested in this thread. I have a 30 year old traditional leather bifold and looking to downsize.



Check out OS Leather, Craft and Lore, and Saddleback Leather to name a few. Walletopia has a cool "Explore" page that helps suggest wallets based on your inputs. He also has a ton of YT videos.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm using an aluminium eclosure that can hold like 12 cards with a push out mechanism for convenience and to make skimming impossible, a bill or two and few coins. My far more fancy wallet has not seen daylight in like 10 years now.


----------



## Lars (Sep 11, 2021)

I haven't carried cash for a few years now, so I get by with a cover for my phone that also has room for my credit and social security cards


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Sep 11, 2021)

I think the first thin wallet I started using was a leather bi-fold with a money clip in the spine. Then, a couple of Slimfold Tyvek wallets, but they never looked new for long. 

Magpul came out with the DAKA wallets, and I've been using one of those for the last 5 years. There's been some slight delamination of the outer fabric layer around the edge, but it pretty much looks the same as it always has.


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 11, 2021)

I keep a license, main credit card and a little cash on a cheap stick on wallet to my iphone. I have everything else in a wallet in the car. I have photos of everything I don’t really need to carry in my favorites. Things like AAA card, health insurance card, any loyalty cards. I also use Apple Pay whenever I can.


----------



## coxhaus (Sep 11, 2021)

I like Apple pay and it is good at Starbucks. Kind of limited other places I go.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 11, 2021)

Been rockin' velcro wallets since around 1992. Minimal thickness/ minimal weight. First one was from Italy, complete with a Juventus logo and black/ white stripes  No department store rack for this guy -- I bought it directly from a street vendor. My son claimed it a couple years ago. It will be good for another 30 years.


----------



## luuogle (Sep 11, 2021)

I use a velcro wallet as well with not too much heft. On the other hand, leather wallets are much too thick and heavy as I have experienced.


----------



## childermass (Sep 11, 2021)

This should only really be interesting for the guys in Europe or if you know someone here as they don’t ship overseas but I switched to a Paprcuts wallet about two years ago and am still excited.
They are made of Tyvek and are virtually indestructible. Super thin even if you like to carry around lots of stuff like I do. I just happen to be unable to throw out things of my wallet on a regular basis


----------



## sansho (Sep 11, 2021)

MICRO Soft Shell


Our Best Selling, Slim & Water Resistant MICRO Soft Shell Wallet. Lightweight Design W/RFID Option. Made in USA. Enjoy FREE Shipping for a Limited Time.




www.slimfoldwallet.com











i've had this wallet for 5 years and am extremely satisfied.
there is some cosmetic wear, but i see no signs of actual damage so far. i wonder how long it will last. probably a pretty long time.

i understand the appeal of leather. it's a lovely material. however, if you're willing to move away from leather in the name of weight and volume savings, i think this material (some kind of high tech fabric) is as good as it gets.

also, i've never used back pockets for anything in my entire life.


----------



## sansho (Sep 11, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I reduced my wallet content a while back. I had to many cards and too many bills. My wallet was way too thick and heavy. I bought a nylon wallet at Walmart maybe $6. It is very light and water proof. I carry 1 credit card, 1 debit card, driver licensed, and my medical cards. I try to limit my bills so I carry a $100 bill and a few smaller bills.



i hate a lot of things about credit cards. you and visa working together (you get a couple % of the merchant fees as points or cash back) to rip off vendors and cash customers. and the invasion of privacy. lol

but man, cash really messes with my wallet. like you, i also try to keep just a few bills in my wallet, and then whenever i encounter a cash-only business, my wallet explodes in volume due to the change that gets generated.


----------



## sansho (Sep 11, 2021)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> I think the first thin wallet I started using was a leather bi-fold with a money clip in the spine. Then, a couple of Slimfold Tyvek wallets, but they never looked new for long.
> 
> Magpul came out with the DAKA wallets, and I've been using one of those for the last 5 years. There's been some slight delamination of the outer fabric layer around the edge, but it pretty much looks the same as it always has.



yeah, slimfold's tyvek wallets are disposable trash. have you tried their fabric ones?

magpul daka looks interesting.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2021)

Hope this thread has some legs looked up couple wallets mentioned here.

I found that many of my plastic cards are not 
credit. Kaiser card, library card, Safeway card, Macy card (only use couple times a year.),Costco card, medicare card, covid-19 
shots paper card.

Cards don't use often keep in little folder at home also holds business cards & some other
stuff. Put reminder on phone to get when I need them. Carry coins in my car for parking meters & take out food like exact change trying 
to use up extra mass of spare change accumulated over the years.

Wallet using now is very well made. Mariah
Kangaroo leather from down under. Had it almost 10 years to say well broken in understatement.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 11, 2021)

I hate spell corrections Marmah Kangaroo wallet.


----------



## Bodine (Sep 11, 2021)

Thin leather bifold, holds DL, CCP, 2 credit cards, med ins card, that is it. Never in back pocket. Cash is in a money clip in front pocket, billfold goes from house to car console, in front pocket when going to a store. Never did like to sit on a lump, just did not make sense.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 12, 2021)

Hipster "minimal" wallets are thick, lots of stitching and folded seams. Go bellroy.








Card Sleeve: Slim Leather Card Holder Wallet | Bellroy


The Card Sleeve is a super slim style that can be used as a business card holder, or full-time wallet for those who are experts in slimming their pocket contents.




bellroy.com





Or you could go with the camping wallet (sandwich ziplock)


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 12, 2021)

After using various leather wallets my whole life, I got this wallet made of sailcloth.

Sailcloth Bi-Fold Wallet V2.1 Blue | Etsy

$15, thin, light and after 3 years it's been pretty indestructible. The linked wallet is not available anymore, but there are many other sailcloth wallets being made.


----------



## DSChief (Sep 13, 2021)

Have been carrying a Osgoode Marley 1261 for several years. 3 cash slots, bills
lay flat { not folded up } C/C slots are staggered, so the wallet stays thin.
RFID Coat Pocket Wallet


----------



## Delat (Sep 13, 2021)

sansho said:


> MICRO Soft Shell
> 
> 
> Our Best Selling, Slim & Water Resistant MICRO Soft Shell Wallet. Lightweight Design W/RFID Option. Made in USA. Enjoy FREE Shipping for a Limited Time.
> ...



Just ordered one! I figured my first new wallet in 30 years is like a first j-knife. Just buy something and see how you like it instead of analyzing everything on the market.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 14, 2021)

Delat said:


> Just ordered one! I figured my first new wallet in 30 years is like a first j-knife. Just buy something and see how you like it instead of analyzing everything on the market.



Be sure to report back with your thoughts on it! That was one of the ones on my short list as well.


----------



## Bart.s (Sep 14, 2021)

Don't have a wallet. Haven't had one for years. My phone case can hold 2 cards, which are my driver's license (doubles as ID) and bankcard. Haven't got the need to carry anything else. Money just goes straight in my pocket.


----------



## sansho (Sep 15, 2021)

expanding my review of the slimfold micro softshell...

5 years of wear.

currently, i carry 8 cards and 2 bills. while doing this review, i cleaned out my wallet and managed to eliminate 3 cards (was at 11). hooray!

my wallet is about 12mm thick including cards. that stack of 8 cards is about 7mm thick on its own.

with stuff in it, it weighs about 64g (18g empty; contents weigh 46g). the wallet itself is about 28% of the total weight.

i actually do see a little damage to some of the orange stitching. but it's all in non-critical areas where the stitching isn't actually holding anything together.

supposedly this thing is washable, but i've never tried. i might scrub with a stain remover stick all over it and throw it in my next load of laundry. i wonder if that would freshen it up at all.

pics:


----------



## big_adventure (Sep 16, 2021)

I've been using a Ridge "wallet" for a little while, and I'm happy with it as a daily carry. 3 bank cards, my health card, my transportation/bikeshare card and a clip for cash. I have the little drawer thing they make that slides in as well to hold a flat key or a coin or a gram of... kidding.

It's (obviously) too small to carry my official French ID (which is giant) or drivers licence (I still have one of the old paper tri-fold ones), but I don't need those on a daily basis so no worries.


----------



## esoo (Sep 16, 2021)

I had bought one of the Ridge Polycarbonate Wallets in 2017, which proceeded to crack. They gave me full value back and I got one of the aluminum ones. Last year they had to warranty the fact that several of the screws had become loose and fallen out. That process was painless. I did just check and a few needed to be tightened up again.

Love the wallet. My only wish is that it was a bit lighter.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 16, 2021)

esoo said:


> I had bought on the Ridge Polycarbonate Wallets in 2017, which proceeded to crack. They gave me full value back and I got one of the aluminum ones. Last year they had to warranty the fact that several of the screws had become loose and fallen out. That process was painless. I did just check and a few needed to be tightened up again.
> 
> Love the wallet. My only wish is that it was a bit lighter.
> View attachment 142601



If you have a lady about the house, a tiny dab of nail polish on the ends of the screw threads should snug them up nicely. Stuff has held more than one gun together for me over the years.


----------



## esoo (Sep 16, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> If you have a lady about the house, a tiny dab of nail polish on the ends of the screw threads should snug them up nicely. Stuff has held more than one gun together for me over the years.



I've got some blue lock-tite hanging around - just been too lazy to do it. I still have extra screws (as they sent a full complement) so I have a cushion.


----------



## cawilson6072 (Sep 16, 2021)

I have been using minimalist wallet from a local shop here in VA for the last few years and I really love it. The leather has aged so very nicely and is not fussy at all. 

Shop Made In USA Minimalist Leather Wallets

Prior to that, my first foray into minimalist wallets came from an Etsy supplier. Saddly, it (and the contents) became a donation to the James River while driving over the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel several years back thanks to a since defeated habit of using my car roof as a temporary drop spot while buckling the kiddos into their car seats. I REALLY loved this one - very simplistic design and absolutely beautiful leather. I just felt like trying a different style (and a local leather shop) when I replaced it with the Werther wallet later on. 

Handmade Leather Goods - Leather Wallets For Men | Mr. Lentz Shop


----------



## AT5760 (Sep 16, 2021)

If I never drive through the HRBT again in my life, it will still be one time too many. 

I was looking at those Ridge wallets yesterday. How heavy is it compared to a traditional bifold?


----------



## esoo (Sep 16, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> If I never drive through the HRBT again in my life, it will still be one time too many.
> 
> I was looking at those Ridge wallets yesterday. How heavy is it compared to a traditional bifold?



Well, the Aluminum one is 2 oz, so it is heavy compared to some. I have looked lately, but the aluminum was the lightest (behind the polycarbonate) when I bought mine. I think the discountinued the polycarbonate though as there was cracking issues.


----------



## big_adventure (Sep 16, 2021)

esoo said:


> I had bought one of the Ridge Polycarbonate Wallets in 2017, which proceeded to crack. They gave me full value back and I got one of the aluminum ones. Last year they had to warranty the fact that several of the screws had become loose and fallen out. That process was painless. I did just check and a few needed to be tightened up again.
> 
> Love the wallet. My only wish is that it was a bit lighter.
> View attachment 142601



Yeah, I have the carbon fiber one - because you know that half an ounce is a huuuuuge deal.  

If I could change it, it would be to add a couple of strips of anti-slip something or other to it just to ensure that it never falls out off a loose pocket. It has never happened to me, but I've thought about it more than once.


----------



## big_adventure (Sep 16, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> If I never drive through the HRBT again in my life, it will still be one time too many.
> 
> I was looking at those Ridge wallets yesterday. How heavy is it compared to a traditional bifold?



The carbon fiber one is 1.6 oz, so about 45 grams. It's a fair bit lighter than a traditional leather wallet, but it's a lot more compact so it feels denser. 

I just chucked mine onto a scale. With 6 cards and a small stack of cash, the whole shebang weighs 78 grams. I grabbed an old leather billfold and compared: the same cards and the same cash and the leather billfold weighs 124 grams. YMMV of course.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 16, 2021)

I just weighed my "loaded" leather bifold and I've streamlined enough it comes in at 76g. I opted for a card-style wallet for the foot print reduction and more comfortable front pocket carry. Especially since I carry other stuff in that same pocket.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 16, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I just weighed my "loaded" leather bifold and I've streamlined enough it comes in at 76g. I opted for a card-style wallet for the foot print reduction and more comfortable front pocket carry. Especially since I carry other stuff in that same pocket.



Just weighed my kangaroo wallet 99 grams.


----------



## timebard (Sep 16, 2021)

Been using a minimal card holder wallet from Popov Leather for about five years. Has room for 7 or 8 cards plus a couple folded up bills if needed. I rarely carry much cash so for me it works great, and it takes a nice patina over time.









Leather Card Holder - Black - Popov Leather


The low-profile front pocket leather wallet.The Black Card Holder is a great travel companion. Store all the cash and cards you need, then slip it into your front pocket. Feels comfortable in any pair of jeans. Full-grain Horween leather means this wallet will develop character and patina. We...




www.popovleather.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 14, 2021)

My new Open Sea Leather Hot Rack just landed and it's just what I was after. This is a minimalist wallet to be sure. Yes, you can fit more stuff in it but it will stretch and then if you don't have all that stuff in there, your other stuff will fall out. So plan accordingly. This is true of pretty much all leather designs of this type.

As I said, I'd already streamlined quite a bit and have been front-pocket carrying for some time and I was really after a reduced footprint. Mission accomplished.












Michael, the owner, was very responsive to a couple email quarries. The ordering process states up front to allow 3-4 weeks for fulfillment and mine took the full four but shipping, even from Hawaii, was fast.

Quality is excellent.

Michael has some other models I'm very interested in and he will be getting my business in the future.


----------



## vlad (Oct 15, 2021)

Back in the day when I had to look presentable on a daily basis, I would always carry a nicely-crafted leather wallet. Owned several of them. These days I value minimalism over flash and carry a wallet by Flowfold. They are an outfit in Maine that make a host of bags and wallets in many configurations out of repurposed sailcloth and some interesting high tech fabrics. The wallets are ultra slim and very functional. I first bought a Vanguard model in black and one in olive. Then I bought a red one, which almost eliminated wallet misplacement. It's the only one I use these days.


----------



## stringer (Oct 15, 2021)

I still roll top grain leather with way too many cards in my right rear pocket because I'm old school. And stubbornly resistant to any and all change.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 15, 2021)

stringer said:


> I still roll top grain leather with way too many cards in my right rear pocket because I'm old school. And stubbornly resistant to any and all change.



I hear ya dude. I never had a really thick wallet but I surely carried around a lot of stuff. But back in my younger days it was necessary. After I trashed my back and started getting forced to make adjustments (which I did slowly) I realized just how nice it is not to have that freaking thing with me!

Today I hardly even noticed I was carrying it. To the point of a couple blitz panic moments of thinking I didn't have it. Once you aren't lugging that around you realize how nice it feels.


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 15, 2021)

stringer said:


> I still roll top grain leather with way too many cards in my right rear pocket because I'm old school. And stubbornly resistant to any and all change.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 15, 2021)

Luftmensch said:


> View attachment 147306



The Costanza wallet!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 16, 2021)

Also, Open Sea Leather has a lot of not-so-minimalist wallets. Plenty of flap and bi-fold styles if you're interested.


----------



## Delat (Oct 16, 2021)

I guess I should report back too. I’ve switched out of my 30 year old Tumi leather bifold to this slimfold recommended upthread.








MICRO Soft Shell


Our Best Selling, Slim & Water Resistant MICRO Soft Shell Wallet. Lightweight Design W/RFID Option. Made in USA. Enjoy FREE Shipping for a Limited Time.




www.slimfoldwallet.com





I really appreciate how much smaller it is. I don’t know if it’s related but I actually left the house a couple times without it since getting it - that feeling you get when you reach the cashier and realize you don’t have your wallet…. Thank God for Apple Pay! With my old wallet I always knew it was there, but not so much with this one. If I ever got pickpocketed I probably wouldn’t notice for hours.

The downside is that it feels incredibly flimsy. It’s convenient for getting one main credit card in and out, but getting anything else out of it is a bit of a hassle. I suspect that just comes with the territory though - I wanted thin and light and I got thin and light!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 16, 2021)

Delat said:


> I guess I should report back too. I’ve switched out of my 30 year old Tumi leather bifold to this slimfold recommended upthread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose it's a lot like our knives. We might have try out different styles and learn about what we're really after.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 16, 2021)

Carrying wallets can't be easy with the style now I see on TV of tight peg leg pants that are 
too short so you better have nice socks too cuz they are in full view. To me they look stupid esp. on ex football player announcers with thick muscular legs. 

Of coarse if a suit you can carry in your jacket.


----------



## daveb (Oct 16, 2021)

I switched to a Popov after reading thru here. Like it but can't do the front pocket.

It's very well made, considerably smaller than the old tri-fold but not sure it's a game changer.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 16, 2021)

daveb said:


> I switched to a Popov after reading thru here. Like it but can't do the front pocket.
> 
> It's very well made, considerably smaller than the old tri-fold but not sure it's a game changer.



For me, the first time I felt the needle moved was when I aggressively reduced what I carried. That was a hugely noticeable change. Then messing with different wallets didn't really matter too much. But the move to front pocket was another significant needle changer and one I'm admittedly still getting used to. As I said originally, I have issues that make it a smart move for me, but even without that, I think this is a change I'd grow to really like.

I carry very little with me these days. That picture up there is about it for standard carry, other than my phone.

So yeah, I can absolutely see sticking with rear pocket carry, you're realizing just so much of a difference. Front pocket is not for everyone, and you need to make other adjustments, but if you can get used to it and pull it off, I find it quite rewarding.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes carrying only what you need. Try to keep cards to what use frequently. Ones hardly use like Kaiser medical, Macy's etc. Keep at home add when need only couple times a year.

Find one good thing about buying things on line don't need to carry cards. Use my Amazon card for everything gas, grocery's, eating out.
Get points for s#$+ on Amazon.

My 10yr. old  kangaroo wallet is fraying at the edges, the thread is not heavy duty like customs on here. It's still holding but barely.
It's been a great wallet. Tried to order other like it. Couldn't something about covid problems down under.

I ordered a leather bifold from a site on this thread. I just really like leather. Mr. Lentz Shop 
in Colorado.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 16, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yes carrying only what you need. Try to keep cards to what use frequently. Ones hardly use like Kaiser medical, Macy's etc. Keep at home add when need only couple times a year.
> 
> Find one good thing about buying things on line don't need to carry cards. Use my Amazon card for everything gas, grocery's, eating out.
> Get points for s#$+ on Amazon.
> ...



I actually created a folder in the gallery on my phone and just took pictures of all my insurance and similar type cards. I realized that all I ever really need is the number and for store "benefits" cards I just need my phone number. So that was allowed even further reduction.

I will get another wallet and will retain my bi-fold wallet that this new replaces. When I have to travel for work I have to carry additional cards, I like more cash, and need to retain receipts so a more flexible carry option will be needed.

When you get your new wallet, report back and let us know what you think!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 16, 2021)

daveb said:


> I switched to a Popov after reading thru here. Like it but can't do the front pocket.
> 
> It's very well made, considerably smaller than the old tri-fold but not sure it's a game changer.



Did you get the bifold or the card Popov was looking at the Popov bifold.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 16, 2021)

Took a picture of my covid shots card just hold my phone up to person. So no need carry shots card. To go eat out here still strict must show
proof of vaccine. 

Thanks I'm going to take picture of my Kaiser card for next time I go see if that works if so another card can retire to folder. My library card use almost weekly see if picture of that will work too.


----------



## daveb (Oct 16, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Did you get the bifold or the card Popov was looking at the Popov bifold.



I was tossing coins - went with the 5 card wallet. 

Put the Costco and gas cards in the old wallet and put that in the glovebox. Downsizing was good.

@ humble Front pockets are L - phone, R - keys and spidey. No back problems that wallet shift would address.










Leather 5 Card Wallet - See Why People Can't Stop Talking About Us - Red - Hand Sewn - Popov Leather


From the intoxicating leather aroma to our attention to detail it will be hard to put this wallet down. Guaranteed for life.




www.popovleather.com


----------



## e30Birdy (Oct 17, 2021)

Man I wish we could keep a small wallet in germany. Problem is a lot of places I.e bakery, butcher and smaller shops do not take card or Google/Samsung/Apple pay so one is always lugging around bills and change. Most my cards I have locked into my Google pay to be scanned by the clerk. Maybe one day we will be more digital.


----------



## demcav (Oct 17, 2021)

After seeing some of the options suggested I bought the Micro Soft Original about a month ago. So, much thinner and lighter than my old leather tri-fold, and it holds everything I need. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Honerabi (Oct 17, 2021)

Prefer black croc. Lasts a lifetime. However, overloading with cc will stress the stitching. I had to use contact cement and stitch one back together. I wear cargo pants so the right front pocket is good for carrying. Otherwise, a jacket inside vest pocket works. These wallets are cheap in SE Asia. Not so much stateside. Like croc inside and out.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 17, 2021)

Had a croc. It held up well, but had raised areas on one side that looked cool but in pocket make sure it's not against you. 

Like cargo shorts too. Can carry, wallet, phone, keys no problem.


----------



## Honerabi (Oct 17, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Had a croc. It held up well, but had raised areas on one side that looked cool but in pocket make sure it's not against you.
> 
> Like cargo shorts too. Can carry, wallet, phone, keys no problem.


Croc is flat, alligator has raised scales. The only problem I've had with cargo pockets is that I've missed dropping my wallet into the slot. Duh!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 17, 2021)

e30Birdy said:


> Man I wish we could keep a small wallet in germany. Problem is a lot of places I.e bakery, butcher and smaller shops do not take card or Google/Samsung/Apple pay so one is always lugging around bills and change. Most my cards I have locked into my Google pay to be scanned by the clerk. Maybe one day we will be more digital.



Same thing in Hawaii. A lot of smaller operations prefer cash. Example when my friend & I picked up grafted Avocado tree starters, he paid with card + 4.7 state tax.
I paid cash no tax. 

That's why I'm old school must have a dedicated spot for cash with a bifold. Not folding up cash stuffing it in a card slot. But thinned out cards don't carry wallet full of cash either.


----------



## e30Birdy (Oct 18, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Same thing in Hawaii. A lot of smaller operations prefer cash. Example when my friend & I picked up grafted Avocado tree starters, he paid with card + 4.7 state tax.
> I paid cash no tax.
> 
> That's why I'm old school must have a dedicated spot for cash with a bifold. Not folding up cash stuffing it in a card slot. But thinned out cards don't carry wallet full of cash either.



We have change as well as our smallest bill is a 5. 1 and 2 euro coins are always in the wallet. But since i starred going to the chiropractor I make sure to always remove my wallet before sitting down. I cannot do the front pocket thing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 20, 2021)

Honerabi said:


> Croc is flat, alligator has raised scales. The only problem I've had with cargo pockets is that I've missed dropping my wallet into the slot. Duh!



This is a Croc wallet one side has ridges other side is smooth. Looked at pictures of Croc's they have this type of ridge. 

The wallet was large couldn't put in rear pocket because of ridges when sitting. So put it in front pocket of cargo pants. Needless to say it 
didn't get used much. I wanted unusual animal 
leather wallets, so got the kangaroo. It was smaller, best wallet I've owned lasted almost 10
years.


----------



## Honerabi (Oct 20, 2021)

It depends on where on the hide the piece was taken. I have one that was taken from a baby croc's ridge on the back. It's an interesting pattern, but I don't use it much. I look for the the wallet that has the large, smooth scales, IMHO the bigger, the better. I'm pretty sure that the large, smooth sections are taken from the belly. 
I like watching the crocodile/alligator skin luggage in the old movies. There is a scene in Out of Africa where there is one with ~ 12x6" scales. That was one huge Nile crocodile!
The individual scale patterns on alligator are convex, which some people prefer.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 20, 2021)

I hear ya. Lost a lot of weight by cutting out sugar & processed foods cuz had pre diabetic on blood test. Lost my pot belly not starving but changed what I eat. So could wear a shirt tucked in first time in years. Got a nice cayman croc. belt.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 20, 2021)

Those giant Nile Croc's that take down wildebeest. They are living prehistoric animals.
Fossils go back 200 million years. Some look same as modern Croc's. They are highly adaptive and tough. Can survive major injury & heal even in water. Great genetics reason why survived so long.


----------



## daveb (Oct 20, 2021)

New Croc Day


----------



## Chunkybananahead (Oct 21, 2021)

I’ve been a fan of DistilUnion for about 12 years now.. I’ve had their bifold for a majority of that but hav now managed to slim down to the “Wally Sleeve.” I love the pull-tab access for cards…very convenient and slim.








Wallets


Shop slim, minimalist leather wallets from Distil Union. Streamline your pockets and your life. Bifolds and card sleeves available.




distilunion.com


----------



## Honerabi (Oct 21, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I hear ya. Lost a lot of weight by cutting out sugar & processed foods cuz had pre diabetic on blood test. Lost my pot belly not starving but changed what I eat. So could wear a shirt tucked in first time in years. Got a nice cayman croc. belt.
> View attachment 147825


I have to do the same thing. Gained way too much weight post op and post pandemic. 
Beautiful belt! I have one just like it, love the burgundy color. Then you have to have matching shoes. Unfortunately the belt size was a long time ago, and there isn't much chance I'll get back down to that size. 
Acquired a Morpheus-style overcoat, all croc. It's more for Halloween. Not keen to shave my head though!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 25, 2021)

Ended up getting this one. Works perfect holds 
My stuff easy after thinned out what I carry. 
Should last a long time waxed thread is done by 
hand.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 19, 2021)

I just ordered a Craft and Lore Insider wallet:









Insider Wallet


A quality made leather folding wallet, hand stitched for durability, and available in various quality leather options and colors. ... Built and ready to go. Typically ships within 2 business days. Slim profile wallet packs a lot and they work great as a front pocket and back pocket wallet...



craftandlore.com





I dig a lot of things about my ultra-minimalist wallet but also miss some versatility while maintaining a small foot print. And, well, it's an excuse to order a new leather thing. 

Still experimenting with my preferences here to lock in what I like.


----------



## Dzbiq (Nov 20, 2021)

I have Bellroy Note Sleeve and Nodus Compact Coin Wallet and I find the latter to be more durable and better to just throw things inside. And it carries coins better than Bellroy (carrying cash/coins is very useful in my country) and the zipper feels smooth and overall this wallet fits me perfectly.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 25, 2021)

The new Craft and Lore Insider (Natural Veg Tan) landed two days after I hit the order button.





















The pictures of it are straight out of the package. You can see it isn't even sitting closed yet. Quality is excellent and while it has a variety of pockets/slots it is still quite thin with a moderate front pocket footprint. For back pocket it should be super comfortable. I'll carry it for a while and give more feedback.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 17, 2021)

So I learned my son in law decided to ditch his Costanza wallet and has been carrying a flimsy plastic, card holder thing for a while. My daughter told me this and when they were over a while back I asked him about it. He pulled out one of them cheapy hunting/fishing license holders deals you can grab free at sporting goods stores.

I showed him my Open Sea Leather Hot Rack and he liked it but said he'd like to find something in between the card holder style and full blown wallet. He's still carrying in the back pocket.

So, I ordered him an Open Sea Leather Topsider Quickdraw in chestnut (outside) and whiskey (inside) and it just landed. It is freakin' awesome. This wallet is small and thin enough to easily be a front or back carry option and in fact I just might get myself one for front carry.











A better shot of the leather contrast. Close colors but still distinct and I bet will age amazingly.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 12, 2022)

When started using bull sheath wallet didn't like it was a bifold but cash hard to put in & take out because tight. Also leather rough friction. 

Used my old kangaroo & started looking on this thread about four months ago. First page someone mentioned had Mr. Lentz shop wallet.
Ordered one. Been using couple months really like this wallet it's thin, uses rivets instead of thread. Easy to use and take things in and out 
Just a nice designed wallet. 











Figure be using this wallet a long time


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 12, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> When started using bull sheath wallet didn't like it was a bifold but cash hard to put in & take out because tight. Also leather rough friction.
> 
> Used my old kangaroo & started looking on this thread about four months ago. First page someone mentioned had Mr. Lentz shop wallet.
> Ordered one. Been using couple months really like this wallet it's thin, uses rivets instead of thread. Easy to use and take things in and out
> ...



I thought that looked like a good option too. Glad this thread helped you pick something out!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 5, 2022)

Open Sea Leather is having a 20% off sale today only. I believe they are also offering free domestic shipping.

Just ordered my third OS wallet. Great products.









OPEN SEA LEATHER CO.


Custom and Made-to-order Leather Goods. Sailor, US Navy




www.osleather.com


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 5, 2022)

Just got an email that Craft and Lore is also offering 20% off with a code on their site. These guys also make really nice stuff. I'm currently carrying one of their brass key hooks.









Craft and Lore Handmade Heritage Leather Goods North Idaho


Handmade leather carry goods, accessories, wallets, belts and bags. Built to last goods with quality materials and methods in Coeur dAlene, North Idaho.



craftandlore.com


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 5, 2022)

I use this iPhone magnetic leather card holder. Could put an ID plus 2 cards which is good enough most of times. Save a lot space and less worry about losing it as iphone reminds you when it's detached. It also has a built-in chip for location so you know where it is.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 5, 2022)

@Keith Sinclair not sure where you are in HI but Open Sea Leather is in Honolulu.


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 5, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> After I blew out a couple discs, I started actively focusing on wallet content reduction. I'm an old dude but in the modern age I find I need to carry damn little every day. I pared down my stuff to be pretty thin and it helped a lot but as time went on I found myself putting my bifold wallet in my front pocket. And as minimal as I'd gotten, the vessel itself still had bulk. Literally, over months as I contemplated changes, I researched a ton of stuff. Turns out, there's a lot of awesome wallets out there these days!
> 
> I ended up ordering an Open Seas Leather (formerly Das Offene Meer) Hot Rack minimalist wallet. No, no pics as it'll be a few weeks before Michael makes it.
> 
> So I focused on minimalist and surely not everyone does but if you've ventured into wallets beyond the department store racks, I'd love to see and hear about them. This could get addicting for me...


Yeah. I've gone to only the front pocket kind of wallet. That just holds a few cards, and if I'm carrying cash I can still fold it up, and put it in there.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 5, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> @Keith Sinclair not sure where you are in HI but Open Sea Leather is in Honolulu.


Yeah Michael Bluth US Navy does some nice leather work. Guess that's why leather goods have Nautical names. Never met him have checked out his site.

As you know I found my wallet from this thread love it. When find something I really like tend to shop there again. I contacted Mr. Lentz said loved his wallet thinking of getting snap version. He said that's the wallet he uses because he just throws it around. Bought one been using it ever since 
It's getting well broken in. You can pack quite a bit in this bifold I try to keep stuff out that don't use. Had my last name embossed on it.











I carry it in front pocket


----------



## Borealhiker (Sep 5, 2022)

I unloaded years ago. I’m a Trayvax and Bellroy stan. The Mr. Lentz stuff looks nice. The Craft and Lore does too.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 5, 2022)

Borealhiker said:


> I unloaded years ago. I’m a Trayvax and Bellroy stan. The Mr. Lentz stuff looks nice. The Craft and Lore does too.



I carried a Craft and Lore Insider for a while and it is really nice. But for me, the Open Sea Top Sider Quickdraw beat it out. My co-worker like the Insider though so he's now carrying it and loves it.

Lots of great options out there these days!


----------



## Borealhiker (Sep 6, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I carried a Craft and Lore Insider for a while and it is really nice. But for me, the Open Sea Top Sider Quickdraw beat it out. My co-worker like the Insider though so he's now carrying it and loves it.
> 
> Lots of great options out there these days!


I just ordered the OS QuickDraw. It looks really well engineered. I don’t use, or try not to use, cash But always carry some. The way you can just slide some bills in and just fold over is genius. Nice rec, thanks.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 6, 2022)

Borealhiker said:


> I just ordered the OS QuickDraw. It looks really well engineered. I don’t use, or try not to use, cash But always carry some. The way you can just slide some bills in and just fold over is genius. Nice rec, thanks.



Very cool. I hope you report back on your thoughts.


----------



## Borealhiker (Sep 17, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Very cool. I hope you report back on your thoughts.


Ok. This just after only a week of carry. This wallet (Topsider QuickDraw) is awesome. The design is so functional. I use my debit card 99% of the time. The back slot makes it so quick and simple. But if I need to I can just easily flip open the flap to access cash or another card. The leather and the fit and finish are impeccable….just beautiful buttery leather. This is hands down nicer than Bellroy. Anybody looking for a low profile wallet should check out Open Seas Leather.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 17, 2022)

Borealhiker said:


> Ok. This just after only a week of carry. This wallet (Topsider QuickDraw) is awesome. The design is so functional. I use my debit card 99% of the time. The back slot makes it so quick and simple. But if I need to I can just easily flip open the flap to access cash or another card. The leather and the fit and finish are impeccable….just beautiful buttery leather. This is hands down nicer than Bellroy. Anybody looking for a low profile wallet should check out Open Seas Leather.



So glad you like it! I agree 100%.


----------

